#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-12
<rohlik> Ahoj, mohl by me prosim nekdo nasmerovat? Potrebuji nainstalovat virtualni pocitac (na kterem by byl idealne Natty desktop s GUI) na serveru bez GUI. Na tento virtualni pocitac by se uzivatel pripojoval pres sit a vyuzival by ho k analyze dat, ktera potrebuje hodne pameti. Dekuji predem :) 
<rohlik> jeste doplnim ze na serveru bezi ubuntu-server (Natty) a nechci na nej instalovat GUI.
<Starejbar> no lol CPU cache 512MB
<FrostyX> co to ten global furt spamuje :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-13
<h00ked_> hm.. zajimave, z predevcerejska z noci mam udelanou zalohu, ikdyz byl PC vypnuty... :D
<areon> dobrej den přeju
<Chinese_soup> areon: dobrej
<FrostyX> hoj
<h00ked_> chm... makro nejak upada...
<areon> chodí tady někdo na UPol na informatiku po prípadě aplikovanou informatiku
<areon> tak asi ne
<Chinese_soup> :)
<areon> Chinese_soup, :D
<dipsy> ahoj
<dipsy> ahojte
<FrostyX> hoj
<dipsy> potrebujem poradit. mam maverick a pouzivam awesome manazera
<dipsy> ked spustim nautilus tak si vsimnem na wallpapery ze sa mi spusti vyhladzovanie hran
<FrostyX> jen tak placnu. zkus ho spustit jako nautilus --no-desktop (pokud to tak nedelas)
<dipsy> mas pravdu.
<dipsy>  a keby som chcel tuto sluzbu spustat vzdy pri starte? myslim vyhladzovanie
<FrostyX> nevim jestli se chytam. ja myslel ze se chces toho vyhlazovani nejakym zpusobem zbavit a parametr --no-desktop ti pomohl. Ted chces pri starte (ceho?) vyhlazovani spustit ? Jedine co mi dava smysl, tak chces pokazde kdyz spustis nautilusa, aby se spustil s parametrem --no-desktop ?
<dipsy> prepac asi som sa zle vyjadril . ten parameter funguje. myslel som tym aby sa spustalo vyhladzovanie pri spusteni awesome
<FrostyX> no awesome ma urcite nejaky autostart skript, pripadne pouziva pro autostart .xinitrc .. ten prikaz co ti spusti to vyhlazovani, si do nej hod
<dipsy> awesome pouziva rc.lua, ale prikaz na vyhladzovanie nepoznam. ked spustim nautilusa tak sa vyhladzovanie spusti automaticky a ked nautilusa ukoncim, tak sluzba bezi dalej
<FrostyX> aha, tak to sorry, dal se nechytam, nikdy jsem nejake vyhlazovani neresil. Treba se chytne nekdo dalsi
<dipsy> ok, aj tak ti dakujem
<FrostyX> neni za co no
<dipsy> este mam otazku
<dipsy> ako najdem v mc napriklad usbkluc alebo siet?
<FrostyX> kdyz das F9 mas tam zalozky Left / Right, tak tam kde si tu sit chces otevrit, ten si rozbalis a dole je (nebo aspon ja mam) FTP link, Shell link a SMB link
<dipsy> mam tam ftp a shell
<FrostyX> no, tak shell bude asi ssh a ftp je ftp :). Potrebujes jeste nejaky jiny ?
<dipsy> vyzera to ze nie 
<dipsy> som si spustil pomocnika a sa mi spustil asi 100 krat -> restart
<dipsy> nasiel som dva pocitace ale napisal mi ze nemoze zmenit adresar pre zadanu cestu
<wao> let the fun begin
<|Nuclear|> wao, ty jsi i tu  ? :D
<wao> ty vole
<wao> |Nuclear|: ty si tu taky!
<wao> ty a ja
<wao> to nee
<|Nuclear|> wao, myslim ze to je zbytecna otazka :D
<wao> no je
<wao> tak tu nejsi
<wao> :D
<|Nuclear|> jdem kecat domu :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-14
<h00ked_> nemate nahodou nekdo vytvorenou nejakou jednoduchou skladovou evidenci? abych se s tim nemusel patlat? :D
<FrostyX> poradte mi nekdo prosim s angictinou :). Jak reknu "kdyz jsem sel domu, spadlo na me letadlo" :-D
<FrostyX> no vy jste pohotovy ... uz jsem na to prisel :-D
<Chinese_soup> no, chtel jsem ti poradit, pak jsem to vymazal, protoze bych urcite zas nejak pomichal casy :D
<FrostyX> no my jsme je tu prave taky hrozne patlali
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-15
<mendo> ahojte mam jednu otazocku ak by mi dakto vedel poradit budem moc rad
<mendo> skusal som airodump-ng na ubunktu aby som si odskusal svoj ruter
<mendo> ale vypisuje mi to ze wifi je na inom kanale ako AP
<mendo> ked to odskusam na backtracku tak to ide v poho
<mendo> neviete dakto preco to je tak
<mendo> raksej by som mal ubuntu ako backtrack
<mendo> nikto nevie?
<ZOMBitch> jde vam wiki, nebo jen ja resim bordel v siti? :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: ubuntu wiki? vypada to ze nejde
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: asi ne, a zrovna tam clovek po case neco potreboval kua :)
<FrostyX> to tak byva no :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: 502 Bad Gateway - uz mi to nacetlo :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: j stejne :)
<FrostyX> Ve skole koupili nejakej system na evidenci zaku ci co to je za blbost a po nas chteli maily, ze nam pomoci nich zridi login, nebo tak nejak. absolutne me to nezajima, takze jsem se tim nezabyval. Ted mi doslo 200 mailu ve tvaru "Uzivateli XXX byl zrizen pristup do systemu PNIR s heslem YYY"
<Chinese_soup> potesi :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> Tak nevim jestli se nemam na vsechny lognout a zmenit jim hesla :-D
<ZOMBitch> :P
<FrostyX> Jako nevim co cekali, kdyz jsou u kazde zpravy v prijemci maily vsech lidi na skole :-D. 
<ZOMBitch> he, se nekomu zadarilo :)
<FrostyX> to jo
<mendo> potreboval by som nainstalovat wifi kartu pomoze mi dakto
<FrostyX> :-D to sou vzdycky srandicky. Za tech 6 min jsem nestih vytahnout svou kristalovou kouli a zjistit si v ni, co ze to ma za kartu. nevim jak vy teda ...
<ZOMBitch> napodobne :D
<ZOMBitch> ja ji mam zrovna v mycce, uz byla takova upatlana a bylo prd videt ;)
<FrostyX> Jj, ja jak jsem si jeste nevybalil veci z intru, tak je zahrabana nekde v batohu mezi ponozkama ... kdyby chvilku vydrzel, treba bych se tim prohrabal ... :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-16
<ZOMBitch> Prijde Bill Gates k zrcadlu a rika mu:"Zrcadlo,kdo je na svete  nejbohatsi?" Zrcadlo:"Aplikace zrcadlo provedla neplatnou  operaci.Bude nyni ukoncena."
<ZOMBitch> jeste tam snad chybi jen "vyskytla se sechyba xy45234762542784" ... :D
<fr3ax> :D
<mattyy1ho> Zdravim vsechny, toto je CZ kanal Ubuntu?
<kukovlado> ahojte
<kukovlado> je tu vubec nekdo?
<_Brano_> j
<kukovlado> caff Brano
<kukovlado> nejak to tu je mrtve
<supersasho> mattyy1ho: cz/sk
<supersasho> oficialny cz/sk ubuntu idle channel :)
<kukovlado> ooo.
<kukovlado> dalsi ziva osubka
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-17
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty cau
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, jsi tu ?
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: jsem byl na kole ... uz jsem tu
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, v pohode :) 
<FrostyX> tak jsem koukal na recenzi te vyvojove verze win8 ... Kdo o nich zatim nemate informace, udelejte si obrazek sami http://elmetr.cz/2011/09/15/vyzkouseli-jsme-windows-8-jake-jsou/
<Chinese_soup> no, stacilo mi, ze jsem ani nevidel ten novy BSOD, ale jen black screen :(
<Chinese_soup> to mi stačí, víc vědět nepotřebuju
<Chinese_soup> stejně tohle je jen takový Preview toho Metro UI imho
<Chinese_soup> ještě vydají tak pět betaverzí
<Chinese_soup> beta verzí*
<brk> FrostyX: na to nepotrebuji nejaky clanek. jsem to hodil do virtualu
<FrostyX> no ja treba nemam misto na disku, tak jsem to do virtualu nehazel. Ta recenze mi prisla zajimava. Vypada to opravdu silene :-D
<FrostyX> nutna registrace na jakysi ten windows hnus ? ta hruzna nabidka jak z ms office v pruzkumnikovi ... no par screenu stacilo :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, ty nemas misto ? ja misto mam ale pro zmenu mi nejede VB :D
<brk> vidis, siris lzi na zaklade nejake recenze
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, ale tak treab na stolaku to v tydnu probehnem :D
<FrostyX> sirim recenzi :)
<brk> zadna registrace do windows live neni nutna
<brk> muzes mit normalni ucet
<brk> nejvic mne zatim rozladilo to, ze ve vychozim nastaveni to pouziva verzi RDP, se kteoru si uz neporadi rdesktop nevo xfreerdp
<brk> mozna by to slo degradovat nejak pres registry, ale zatim jsem to nezjistoval
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, http://wifi.aspa.cz/vystrazna-samolepka-cz-list-18-ks-samolepek-z104101/ idealni k nam na dvere, si tam obcas pripadam jak krecek v mikrovlnce
<FrostyX> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-18
<myschak> brej
<marek> ahojte, kto este nepodpisal, prosim http://www.changenet.sk/?section=kampane&x=589565
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, hoj
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, hej jestli mas doma nahodou kousek teplovodivky tak mi ji pls vem na intr, nemam cim napatlat ti i7 :D
<Chinese_soup> lol
<FrostyX> takove veci nevedu
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: jeste se flakas na doma, nebo uz jsi na intru ?
<FrostyX> *doma - ne na doma :-D jsem ted vstal
<freax> zdravim :)
<Chinese_soup> cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<SquirrelCZECH> kurwa
<SquirrelCZECH> mam neuveritelnou chut preinstalovat tucnaka
<SquirrelCZECH> z ubuntu na archa
<SquirrelCZECH> jen nemam vybrane graficke prostredi
<Chinese_soup> awesome
<Chinese_soup> oprava: kdybych prechazel na Arch tak bych sel do awesome, protoze ted mam gnome a gnome3 bych nechtel, no nic 
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> spis premyslim nad xfce
<SquirrelCZECH> akorat bych ted musel schrastit druhy pc
<SquirrelCZECH> bo zhlavy to nenainstaluju :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: si to vytiskni 
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: nebo hoď na mobil nebo něco
<SquirrelCZECH> mame doma netbook
<Chinese_soup> tak vidíš
<SquirrelCZECH> stahuju archa
<SquirrelCZECH> a pak na to jdu :D
<slowbackspace> prečo odchadzaš od bubu? :(
<slowbackspace> bubu ruluje! :D
<slowbackspace> Hah veveričiak. To máš zato že utekáš od bubu k archu! :D
<SquirrelCZECH1> :D
<SquirrelCZECH1> arch je fajn
<SquirrelCZECH1> a proste
<SquirrelCZECH1> sice mam sandy bridge core i5
<SquirrelCZECH1>  a 2GB Nvidia grafiku
<SquirrelCZECH1> (tech 2GB je max)
<SquirrelCZECH1> 8GB Ram
<SquirrelCZECH1> ale presto bych radsi neco lehciho :-)
<SquirrelCZECH1> mne sere ze mam jen 5400 disk
<slowbackspace> Nemachruj, môj Phenom II x4 945 by ti natrhol prdel! :D
<SquirrelCZECH1> :D
<Chinese_soup> nemachrujte, muj Turion64 by ... tak nic
<slowbackspace> :D
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX
<Chinese_soup> [[Rattenak]]
<[[Rattenak]]> prosimte jak udelam podminku        if ($_POST['min'] <-0 ) ale jeste tam chcu pridat kdys nevyplni nic tak to projde
<[[Rattenak]]> klidne i nekdo jiny nestydtese
<FrostyX> tak dej if(($_POST['min'] <=0 ) OR empty($_POST['min']))
<[[Rattenak]]> diky ale tedka jsem narazil na dalsi problem potrebuju podminku,mam 2 policka a v jednom snich musi byt neco zapsane
<FrostyX> to vymyslis :)
<[[Rattenak]]> ze soubet jednoho a 2 policka bude vedsi nez 0 ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ten tvuj prikaz mi nak nefunguje
<FrostyX> muj prikaz ... musis ho chapat :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> no ale zadam volne pole a ukaze se mi to jako ze jsem ho nevyplnil
<khouba> sf
<khouba> Ahoj
<khouba> Prosim, mohl by me nekdo poradit s problemem? Nedokazi jej presne popsat, ale mam screen, ktery mluvi myslim za vse....
<slowbackspace> a podeliš sa oň? :D
<khouba> ahoj diky za reakci tady je : http://www.2i.cz/6728d0fa29 
<khouba> takto vypada třeba muj google , no cokoliv , na internetu, vetsinou to dela kdyz spustim nejaky flash, tak potom jakoby se zasekl obraz... dela me to uz dyl...zkousel jsem instalovat znovu flash, ovladace graficke karty ....
<khouba> mam 10.10 - ubuntu
<slowbackspace> kde presne sa nachadza ten problém? 
<slowbackspace> žiadny tam nevidím
<FrostyX> ja tam taky nic nevidim. Nemas rozbity monitor ? :-D
<slowbackspace> Tiež to skôr vidim na hw problém :D
<khouba> aha, omluvam se.... no tak to budu muset teda vyfotit..protoze ani print screen to nevyfoti..nechaou co je to za chybu .... slovne " jakoby v oknu prohlizece je videt puvodni flash jakoby se zaselko a kdyz prejdete kamkoliv na stranku, tak je tam porad to okno ...zkusim to vyfotit mobilnim tel.
<khouba> ee tohle je urcite SW 
<slowbackspace> aaa viem čo mysliš
<khouba> opravdu? 
<slowbackspace> to sa niekedy stávalo aj mne, prestalo samo takže neviem
<khouba> aha :-D 
<slowbackspace> vypnuť flash plugin a hotovo :D
<khouba> uz me to celkem stve, dela to i v google-chrome i firefox...
<FrostyX> ja taky asi vim co mysli. spolubydla to mel podobny. vzdycky stacilo skocit na jinou plochu a zpatky ...
<khouba> dnes jsem ho zkousel odinstalovat.... ale co me oblibene serialy? :-D
<khouba> zkusim plochu tam a zpet
<slowbackspace> serialy sťahovať v HD :D
<khouba> plocha tam a zpet bohuzel nepomohla.
<FrostyX> tak to nemuzu slouzit. flash blokuju a poustim si jen ten ktery chci. nejak casto se mi nevysira, takze neporadim. Muzes zkusit treba jinou verzi flashe
<khouba> zkusim ten problem nastinit lepe, natocil jsme video na telefon.
<khouba> a co alternativy? jako gnash? 
<FrostyX> kdyz jsem zkousel naposledy, tak to moc nefungovalo. Zkus kdyztak jinou verzi toho flashe co mas ...
<khouba> snad to nejak vyjde, nerad bych byl na sve ubuntu nastvany :-D
<FrostyX> urcite se to vyresi :)
<slowbackspace> nie na ubuntu, na flash
<slowbackspace> :D
<khouba> jo adobe grr :-D
<khouba> zkusim upnout to video
<FrostyX> omlouvam se, ale valim spat. urcite poradi nekdo dalsi. dobrou
<khouba> diky
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-13
<Kempik> Zdravím, mužu mít otázku na někoho z Vás? Pokud jste aktivní :D
<kenats> nevydrzel :D
<|Nuclear|> jako otazku mit muze :D ale mel by se pripojit :D
<kenats> technicky vzato uz tu otazku mel
<|Nuclear|> jo to je fakt
<sa___> zdravim je nekdo ochoten mi pomoci ss instalaci ovladace pro usb wifi kartu Ralink 2870? kdyz dam sudo make tak mi to hodi error
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-14
<Sinuhed> zdravim
<Sinuhed> pouziva nekdo express card ?
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar.
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-10
<Wele> zdarvim nasel by se tady nekdo ochotnej mi momoct pris spusteni prikazu startx se spusti bile okno cca 1/4obrazovky v levem hornim rohu a zamrzne system.
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-11
<cellfrost> zdarec
<FrostyX> hoj
<cellfrost> všeci na xubuntu?
<cellfrost> proč nemá cenu se na nic ptát? :D
<Chinese_soup> no
<Chinese_soup> to beru jako dvě otázky
<Chinese_soup> takže ten topic moc nepochopil
<FrostyX> :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-15
* TadeasParik changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české komunity Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
* TadeasParik changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské komunity Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
<hexo> lisca: ahoj!
<lisca> co to tu je zase za bordel!
<lisca> hexo: nevyvadzaj prosim ta!
<hexo> NOOoooO!!11
<lisca> hexo: apt-get install systemd mi odobral ubuntu. vies mi poradit co s tym?
<hexo> lisca: naprv skus apt-get install yum
<lisca> a potom yum install dnf?
<hexo> tak.
<lisca> dnf install PackageKit
<lisca> a pkcon remove apt-get
<lisca> tak sa spravne upgraduje?
<hexo> dufam, a grub2 mas?
<lisca> nemam. mam moralny problem s jeho changelogom
<lisca> hexo: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/grub2.git/log/?ofs=300
<lisca> :(
#ubuntu-cz 2014-09-09
<testman> zdravim vsetkych
<potion> cau
<testman> mam tu disk ubuntu 10.04, ked ho dam instalovat a upgradovat, je dajaky rozdiel oprodi stiahnutiu najnovsieho isa zo stranok?
<potion> jj, teda do ubuntu upgrejdov az tak moc nevidim. ale ist cez viac ako 2 verzie uz je docela blbe
<potion> stiahnes raz dva z netu 14.04 hodis na USB a instalujes
<potion> je to rychlovka, a aj lepsie ako instalovat zo stareho a pak este ugrejdovat, a cakat co sa rozbije
<testman> a stava sa ze sa daco rozbije?
<testman> pri upgrade
<potion> no cez tolko verzii urcite moze
<potion> je to proste blbe, ak tam ides davat cistu instalaciu tak tam daj novy system
<potion> vezmi ze sa ti budu upgrejdovat vsetky balicky a vsetky zavislosti, kernel a vsetko cez niekolko verzii naras
<potion> nedoporucuje sa to
<testman> ok diky cav
<mirda> cauec, jo urcite se neco rozbije pri tolika upgradech, navic proc by mel delat 8 upgradu, tedy ze by z kazdeho upgradu zvlast stahoval vsechny baliky a upgradoval by aspon 8 hodin kdyz vezmeme cas hodinu na jeden upgrade
#ubuntu-cz 2014-09-11
<w32honza> zdravím. Chtěl bych trochu pomoci s konfigurací fstab či mtab. Rád bych shary z NASu přes CIFS měl automaticky mountované do lokálních složek. Do fstab se mi to nepodařilo zapsat korektním způsobem. Zadařilo se mi pomocí #mount -t cifs <zdroj> <cíl>, který zapíše řádek do mtab a vytvoří odkaz. Tento odkaz však funguje pouze do restartu PC. Jak bych měl zdroj namountovat trvale? Nabízí se možnost mou
<w32honza> nt -t spouštět automaticky po zpuštění PC, ale nevím, zda je to korektní cesta. Díky za rady
<mirda> cau, posli sem ten radek v mtab
<w32honza> /192.168.1.240/Filmy /media/Filmy cifs rw 0 0
<w32honza> /192.168.1.240/Filmy /media/Filmy cifs rw 0 0 -samozřejmě :)
<w32honza> aha, mě to žere mrvní lomítko..jsou tam dvě //
<mirda> musim pryc ale mrkni se jak se pise cifs mount do fstab
<w32honza> mrknu, díky
#ubuntu-cz 2016-09-17
<tomasso> Ahojte pomoze mi niekto s anacron? Rano som sa zobudil a napadlo ma, ze ho skusim opravit, lebo mi nespusta niektore skripty.
<tomasso> V zasade mi ide len o to, ci pre skript ktory funguje spravne po spusteni z konzoly, nema anacron nejake obmedzenia ( napr. tam nemam mat nejake znaky ... )
#ubuntu-cz 2016-09-18
<ubuntu962> je tu niekto? :D
#ubuntu-cz 2017-09-11
<Michal_> Zdravim je nekdo online?
